# Kings' Cheerleader Controversy....Saucy Pictures Included!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Peja Vu

Read about Dancer-Gate on the SacBee Blog.



> How about Monday night, when I was first informed that numerous members of the Kings dance team had popped up on the sort of web site you don't tell your mother about - withleather.com (which I later found out was actually scooped by donchavez.com). Fourteen pictures in all, and all of them enough to make Mama Maloof squirm in her courtside seat.
> 
> Half-naked shots on their personal time. Shots with alcohol on the Arco Arena premises. Shots they never imagined would become available for public consumption.
> 
> The backstory here is that one of the dancers put the pictures on an online photo album that was somehow discovered. And in the two days since word started spreading, there has been a Monday night mention on KHTK's Carmichael Dave show and a growing buzz on the web that includes the mega-site Yahoo!.
> 
> From chatting with folks in Kings land, they've been cleaning up the mess for two days now, holding meetings on the subject and - when prompted on Wednesday - releasing a statement regarding the issue.
> 
> Here's the e-mail from vice president of business communications, Mitch Germann, with a title reading "Sacramento Kings Statement Regarding Dance Team Photos"...
> 
> "The photos of Sacramento Kings Dance Team members circulating on the Internet were published without the knowledge or permission of the Dance Team members or the Sacramento Kings, and they do not adhere to the principles and values of the Sacramento Kings organization."
> 
> Asked if there would be any disciplinary measures levied against the dancers, Germann wrote, "We handle all Team Member personnel issues internally."


See the pictures here, and here, and here (Same pictures on all 3 sites, just linking them all incase they get taken down).


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Saucy indeed! :laugh:


----------



## darth-horax

I"m sure theire parents are so proud. :|


----------



## AllEyezonTX

this team should be alot better if they got this kind of support


----------



## Peja Vu

Moral of the story; make your photobucket accounts private.


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings dancers' misstep: Salacious photos crop up online, create PR problem

I'm sure the Maloofs don't care about this at all.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

The Maloofs may just be pissed that they weren't invited.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

This season, and the West in particular, continues to get wackier and nuttier every week, LOL ^_^


----------



## OneBadLT123

The little blond in picture number 8 is just wow... 

That and I dont understand whats the big deal? They are private citizens off duty. God forbid somebody in their 20's would want to get drunk and party some!?!?


----------



## Peja Vu

OneBadLT123 said:


> The little blond in picture number 8 is just wow...
> 
> That and I dont understand whats the big deal? They are private citizens off duty. God forbid somebody in their 20's would want to get drunk and party some!?!?


They are drinking at Arco Arena in the pictures.

But I agree, the media in Sac is making something of nothing.


----------



## SignGuyDino

The first three photos were with the jerseys on. They could be considered "on duty" as they represent the team. The 4th-8th photo, no. The last...uhhh....what was the question???


----------



## Peja Vu

The story has hit foxnews.com. So overblown...


----------



## HKF

It pisses me off because of the controversy Summer deleted everyone off of her myspace page (including myself). I had met her a while back. Ah well. Personally the pictures aren't that big of a deal anyway. I mean it's not like these girls are dancers for a decade. Most of them are still in college while on the dance teams.


----------



## thaKEAF

Peja Vu said:


>


:clap:


----------



## Peja Vu

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z0hOvg-am_g&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z0hOvg-am_g&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## OneBadLT123

Peja Vu said:


> They are drinking at Arco Arena in the pictures.
> 
> But I agree, the media in Sac is making something of nothing.


Ya its just crazy how this is over blown like this.

I mean, its not like they are taking body shots off each other or something. By the looks of the background, there must of been some sort of event (table with orderves, fruits, drinks on ice, and cakes..etc) And it looks to be Champagne in a glass, while ones of the pics it looks like a toast to something...

It just seems way over blown really.


----------



## Basel

These are absolutely awesome pictures. Those Kings cheerleaders are freakin' hot!


----------



## gi0rdun

:cheers:


----------



## B_&_B

GREAT PICTURE!

:cheers:


----------

